# Clamp Lamp Lead Warning



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

I just purchased 2 of these clamp lamps to use on my tank. Upon looking at the fixtures closer I realized it has a Lead Warning which basically says its known to cause cancer and to wash your hands every time you handle the lamp. I came across a statement that says the lead is likely to be in the electrical cord rather than on the lamp itself. Can anyone provide more info or truth to that claim? Thx. http://www.lowes.com/pd_203213-1373...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## charkes kraft (Oct 19, 2012)

The lead warning seems very common these days. You can thank us Californians for that.]

there is some discussion st http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100608131145AAxFwnE


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, thats a lot of info. So, basically dont chew on the extension cords. Easy enough but it still concerns me. Should I really be worried or am I being overly cautious? I'm moving to california..


----------



## charkes kraft (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it's overdone. When you get here you'll see signs at the entrance to almost every business that says they use materials known to cause cancer. With so many signs, they lose their effect. It's not that we use more bad stuff, we just tell you about it.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

So no matter which kind of light fixture I buy, It likely contains some form of lead. They just may choose not to warn you about it depending where you live. Sounds kinda wrong. Oh well. Appreciate your input.


----------



## Byork (Oct 21, 2012)

You all do realize that the hid and fluorescent bulbs both contain heavy metal vapors particularly mercury. Which is released into the air if the bulb is broken exposing whoever happens to be around. So I guess my point is lead is in almost all solder and actually needs to be ingested but mercury becomes vapor and can be inhaled, ingested, or absorbed.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Good info Byork. I think there is about 4mg of mercury in a cfl. Supposedly thats not enough to do harm according to "experts". Is LED lighting the safest fixture to have?


----------



## Byork (Oct 21, 2012)

"They" say they are the safest but LEDs don't support much plant growth. They are low watt so that's a brake on the utility bill.


----------

